# katie puff bed/ new carrier pics



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Pretty dogs, pretty bed, pretty everything! Love your carrier by the way.! I recently saw that carrier online in blue canvas with red and white stripes. All your pups are adorable! :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

So cute!!! Did you get a new camera? These pictures are great! I love little Miss Latte!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Awww so adorable!! Love the pics!! The bed looks gorgeously pink and soft!! The carrier is beautiful too!! Latte seems to be enjoying it!! Minnie,Peyton,Tootsie and Latte look so cute in their outfits!! Love them!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That bed looks so comfy!! I missed seeing pics of all your cuties.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Whaaaaa u must link me to that carrier...my bf loves LV style carriers and won't let me get anythin else rofl


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

FINALLY!!!!! I love it all!!!! I really like that shade of pink in the katie puff, wish I had that one instead of my brown one! 

And I simply adore your gucci carrier, it is in fabulous condition, the girls are gonna love it so much. I'm so happy u got pics up, I missed all their pretty faces!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! I want to sleep in that bed


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Pretty dogs, pretty bed, pretty everything! Love your carrier by the way.! I recently saw that carrier online in blue canvas with red and white stripes. All your pups are adorable! :-D
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thank you ! I think I saw the same carrier you are talking about. I was kind of suspicious that it may not be authentic cause of the color of the handles. maybe not though. the one I have I saw the exact one in the Gucci store in the mall. but never saw one that was that color .


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> So cute!!! Did you get a new camera? These pictures are great! I love little Miss Latte!


thanks !!! no, this is the same camera I've always had... I had the pics from when I first got the Katie puff bed. I just didn't know how to put them on this new laptop I got with the new version of windows that I hate. I went to bestbuy today and one of the geeks from the geeksquad showed me alittle on what to do . 

Latte says thank you !


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thank you ! I think I saw the same carrier you are talking about. I was kind of suspicious that it may not be authentic cause of the color of the handles. maybe not though. the one I have I saw the exact one in the Gucci store in the mall. but never saw one that was that color .


Yeah plus the inside straps were stained. It did look to be an older gucci carrier. Yours is really nice though. And I like that it's not too big . I've never been a fan of Gucci, but I do like their dog stuff. Same with coach! You have awesome taste good job! Btw, I'm terrible at learning new things when it comes to technology and computers. I still need to figure out how to post pics using my photo bucket lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay u figured out pics I missed seeing ur chis and peyton!!!! That bed looks so comfy and ur pups look so cute in their outfits!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love seeing pictures of your dogs. Keep posting them (-: I especially love the second picture with Latte in it!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I love seeing pictures of your dogs. Keep posting them (-: I especially love the second picture with Latte in it!


Me too!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> FINALLY!!!!! I love it all!!!! I really like that shade of pink in the katie puff, wish I had that one instead of my brown one!
> 
> And I simply adore your gucci carrier, it is in fabulous condition, the girls are gonna love it so much. I'm so happy u got pics up, I missed all their pretty faces!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Zorana !!! i know... hehe. finally . i think i would of kept putting it off but yesterday, i promised you i would go to best buy , so i had too. i don't know why it has taken me so long... i just don't like trying to learn new things i guess... 
i love the Katie puff beds. my girls really love them. you got a fabulous buy on your brown one. i would of got that one in a heartbeat if i found it for that price !! 
and , yes !!! very very happy with the Gucci carrier. yay !!! 
did you get your DC order today ? i got a small order from FF today . just 2 LD things for Tootsie. she doesn't have so much and she loves LD !!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Whaaaaa u must link me to that carrier...my bf loves LV style carriers and won't let me get anythin else rofl


Pidge, i don't have a link cause i got it second hand. its the Gucci carrier that they still make and sell at Gucci. i had fallen in love with it when i saw Zorana post a pic of the one she was getting, so i searched and searched and finally found one at a great price that was second hand but in great condition. they are super expensive at the Gucci stores. but i did get a very bargain price. i got the small size for Latte. its perfect size for her. Minnie fits in it good but if i were buying it for her, i think i'd go with the large size.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

the pics are great, but I'm sure it is your fabulous babies that make them wonderful!! They are so adorable. <3 Looks like they are loving their new bed and Latte is an angel in her carrier.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

That bed looks so cozy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Thanks Zorana !!! i know... hehe. finally . i think i would of kept putting it off but yesterday, i promised you i would go to best buy , so i had too. i don't know why it has taken me so long... i just don't like trying to learn new things i guess...
> i love the Katie puff beds. my girls really love them. you got a fabulous buy on your brown one. i would of got that one in a heartbeat if i found it for that price !!
> and , yes !!! very very happy with the Gucci carrier. yay !!!
> did you get your DC order today ? i got a small order from FF today . just 2 LD things for Tootsie. she doesn't have so much and she loves LD !!


You are a woman of your word Elaine! And I'm so glad you went there bc we are all excited to see your angels! I started to forget what they look like!!

I guess brown is ok since it was a deal....plus I just throw pink and leopard blankets on it!

No I did not get my dc order yet, Melissa did send me the tracking and it was due yesterday however the snow storm really messed things up. It says it left Indy today so it should be here tomorrow along w Leo's collar from heart pup. I think the sling will be here Monday!!! And then I had some custom sterling silver tags made for Leo and Mimi for their bdays. If I love them, I'll order mojo and lola one too. It's like Christmas over here, haha. Mimi is gonna get spayed soon so no more shopping for a while, the vet fund will actually have to be used for the vet!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Awww so adorable!! Love the pics!! The bed looks gorgeously pink and soft!! The carrier is beautiful too!! Latte seems to be enjoying it!! Minnie,Peyton,Tootsie and Latte look so cute in their outfits!! Love them!!


thanks Kathy ! my girls and me are very happy with the 2 Katie puff beds I bought. I haven't bought another one since  ( I have been tempted though, but they love these ones, so I have to resist... for now .hehe ). Latte loves her new carrier too. its very comfy for her !!! the girls say thank you Kathy for the compliment


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> That bed looks so comfy!! I missed seeing pics of all your cuties.


it is very comfy for them !!! and the best feature l love about it is that you can unzip the outer fabric and wash it without washinkg the inside pillows. 
I missed posting pics of the girls too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> Love it! I want to sleep in that bed


LOL. I bet it would be comfy if they made one big enough !!! 



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Yay u figured out pics I missed seeing ur chis and peyton!!!! That bed looks so comfy and ur pups look so cute in their outfits!


 thanks Sherri, its really good to be posting pics again. yay !!! yes, they are super comfy in that bed 



Jayda said:


> I love seeing pictures of your dogs. Keep posting them (-: I especially love the second picture with Latte in it!


thanks Lynda. i'm gonna try to post pics more often. i still need to take pics of them in there wooflink chic 3 bag and a lot of there new outfits too . 
i went back and took another look at the second pic... it is a cute one of Latte !


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> the pics are great, but I'm sure it is your fabulous babies that make them wonderful!! They are so adorable. <3 Looks like they are loving their new bed and Latte is an angel in her carrier.


aww, thanks Tina ! they love the bed. its so funny when I first got the beds ( I got 2 of them so they'd all have room in one ), they all wanted to be in the same bed, even though I bought a second one. hehe. they just play these games .. Latte loves her new carrier too


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love the pics. My fave is the pic of Latte in the bed by herself. She looks so little. The bed looks super comfy. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Graciesmom (Dec 13, 2013)

Love the beds and the carrier! I was thinking of getting Gracie a carrier similar to that!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great pics! They really love their new bed!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

The bed looks like a cloud. A comfy cloud. I want one! (I have four beds and just two babies to use them... Must... Restrain... Myself...)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

